# Risen Debuting on Digital May 10 and on 4K Ultra HD, Blu-ray & DVD May 24



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “The best film about the life of Jesus since THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST.”
> 
> ~ Patrick Novecosky, Editor-In-Chief / Legatus magazine
> 
> ...


----------

